# Review of EW (Prairiewolf) Mini-howler



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, Ed asked me to review one of his new mini-howler calls he passed on to me. I haven't tried it out in the field yet so this is my first impression. It's a very small and handy in your pocket type call which is great for many guys who use electronic callers and don't like to wear lanyards. Generally the first thing I look for is it easy for me to blow into and get a good sound right from the gate. This howler is definitely a good one for the beginner. Try as I might I couldn't blow too hard with the call. That right there is a deal breaker for me with any call. Many calls if you blow too hard it sounds like a party horn on New Years. Not this one. Another plus is the tube, the range is incredible and easy to manipulate with very little practice. I was able to make a female invitational howl and moved up the board to a male aggression bark with ease. I've always been a fan of wood calls, probably from being a carpenter, but they seem to have more to them than production calls. I wish I had a video camera to produce a short presentation but you'll have to take my word for it. Very nice call Ed. Thanks for reading this folks !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My first impression of your review was....What !! No pics or sound bites....lol It was very well written Tom..Nice job


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

As I was trying to edit with pics you guys were posting. I'll try with a new post.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are the photos. Sorry about that. You know us amateurs. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Tom, I am glad you like it. So I should be Ok to leave toneboard as is and did you try it without the ext tube? I just got more wood in today so I will be turning a few.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tried it without the tube also. Has a much higher pitch but still sounds good. I would definitely leave the tone board alone. Couldn't find anything negative whatsoever. I gave it heck and still performed nicely. My wife knows what a pair of lungs and a big mouth I have so it passed. lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> My first impression of your review was....What !! No pics or sound bites....lol It was very well written Tom..Nice job


 Thanks Don, not a poet or writer by any means. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I just got more wood in today so I will be turning a few.


That's what she said !!


----------

